# 6 week Dbol Cycle



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

*Cycle*

30mg first week (to get it in system)

40mg 5 weeks

Pct : Chlomid 2-3weeks

Been reading ALOT of peoples opinions.

Some are good

Some are bad

Which are true?

Are their good gains to keep from Dbol only cycle?

Is it just water weight? and all goes??

Once cycle is stopped will the weight just turn into FAT and make you look horrible physique?

Give me your opinions thanks alot.. much appreciated


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

lold


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

No need to taper your dose, just go in at 40mg.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> No need to taper your dose, just go in at 40mg.


You sure dude?

Is my pct seem ok?...2-3weeks fine?

and thanks  i thought going in at 40 may just make me feel bit weird to start..thanks

Also a small cycle like this will be fine for liver right? i dont have to take anything with? like liv32


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

how comes u dont pin? i hear the longer cycles are better cos ur body gets used to the gains so u dont lose em so quickly when u come off, and dbol u can only run so long, also dbol there will be quite a lot of water but aromtase inhibitor will help with this..dbol is best used as a kickstart to longer cycles which are more worthwhile running.........


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

READYorNOT said:


> You sure dude?
> 
> Is my pct seem ok?...2-3weeks fine?
> 
> ...


I think you're worrying too much..lol you're liver will be fine.

40mg will be fine start with , no need for the taper.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> I think you're worrying too much..lol you're liver will be fine.
> 
> 40mg will be fine start with , no need for the taper.


ok mate im runnning the blue tablet hearts btw which are 10mg each  would you take these split throughout day?

or take 2 before workout? 2 after? or all before..etc..

thanks


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

READYorNOT said:


> ok mate im runnning the blue tablet hearts btw which are 10mg each  would you take these split throughout day?
> 
> or take 2 before workout? 2 after? or all before..etc..
> 
> thanks


I'd split the dose. Read this thread

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/131963-dbol-all-one-split.html


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a dbol only video log on YouTube, any "dianabol" search in google videos will find me. I did 20mg for 8 weeks and gained 10lb, kept 10lb and strength even increased while on pct. **** clomid and get nolva, you will need it incase of gyno. Also I took my full dose all in the morning so it didn't shut me down much at all, i think it's beneficial to do it this way. If you train in the mornings an hour after dropping 40mg you are going to have an absolutely smashing workout  with a **** ton of protein synthasis going on for 6 hours post workout.

Get some glucosamine and fish oils for your joints, the strength increase is unbelievable


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Cycle
> 
> 30mg first week (to get it in system)
> 
> 40mg 5 weeks


Go 40mg / day for 6 weeks. There's no need to taper. If you find the sides too much from 40, you can drop back to 30mg.



> Are their good gains to keep from Dbol only cycle?
> 
> Is it just water weight? and all goes??


Many have done well from Dbol as a 1st cycle in keeping mass afterward.



> Once cycle is stopped will the weight just turn into FAT and make you look horrible physique?


Muscle cannot turn to fat. They are 2 different types of tissue. It's like saying you can turn lead into gold.



> also dbol there will be quite a lot of water but aromtase inhibitor will help with this


Not a good choice as an AI will compromise the gains from Dbol. Use Nolvadex for gyno. If you don't want bloat, try another oral.

Ant


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> I have a dbol only video log on YouTube, any "dianabol" search in google videos will find me. I did 20mg for 8 weeks and gained 10lb, kept 10lb and strength even increased while on pct. **** clomid and get nolva, you will need it incase of gyno. Also I took my full dose all in the morning so it didn't shut me down much at all, i think it's beneficial to do it this way. If you train in the mornings an hour after dropping 40mg you are going to have an absolutely smashing workout  with a **** ton of protein synthasis going on for 6 hours post workout.
> 
> Get some glucosamine and fish oils for your joints, the strength increase is unbelievable


Why not just post up a link to your vid


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

1010AD said:


> Why not just post up a link to your vid


Im new here and didnt know i was allowed to link to another site.

Www.youtube.com/thedianabolman


----------



## Kryptonic (Apr 30, 2012)

will be interested to hear your results mate, I've never done a quick DBol bulking cycle as it always gets such bad press these days! Can you take some before / after pictures?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

What is this a noobie convention ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kryptonic said:


> will be interested to hear your results mate, I've never done a quick DBol bulking cycle as it always gets such bad press these days! Can you take some before / after pictures?


Ignore the bad press mate, it completely changed my body, check out my log on the journal thread for before and after pics. I bloody love dbol lol


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ignore the bad press mate, it completely changed my body, check out my log on the journal thread for before and after pics. I bloody love dbol lol


Great results mate considering you only was on 20mg a day..

I will keep everyone updated on this post..i started the dbol today.. at 40mg. Felt fine... had a nice gym session..hope to see some gains n stregnth in the next few weeks..

I will get before and after picutres ready

One problem..i only have cholmid...i can try get some nova...shall i??

if so how much shall i buy.. and how much should i take daily.. Does the nova pct start after the last day of cycle...

Thanks


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

READYorNOT said:


> Great results mate considering you only was on 20mg a day..
> 
> I will keep everyone updated on this post..i started the dbol today.. at 40mg. Felt fine... had a nice gym session..hope to see some gains n stregnth in the next few weeks..
> 
> ...


I see your extensive 2 week research has paid off.......


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

READYorNOT said:


> Great results mate considering you only was on 20mg a day..
> 
> I will keep everyone updated on this post..i started the dbol today.. at 40mg. Felt fine... had a nice gym session..hope to see some gains n stregnth in the next few weeks..
> 
> ...


yes mate get nolva

run it nolva 40/40/20/20

clomid 100/50/50/50

start day after your last dbol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

READYorNOT said:


> Great results mate considering you only was on 20mg a day..
> 
> I will keep everyone updated on this post..i started the dbol today.. at 40mg. Felt fine... had a nice gym session..hope to see some gains n stregnth in the next few weeks..
> 
> ...


 cheers mate. Like paddy said, deffo need nolva/tamoxifen.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

the source you gave in your video "igottekkers" didlt work.

Where is another place for Nova....Cheers

Ps 2 days into my cycle now.. so far took 80mg of dbol. Drank plenty of water and eaten likke a pig incuding having my protein shakes..

Today i had a bad headache and a little bit of a migrain...  is this normal for dbol? or nothing to do with dbol at all??

thanks


----------



## KManJuice (Aug 4, 2012)

sorry to cut in blog... to dbol man I was wondering from seeing your success if you could give me a few pointers. currently onmy first dbol cycle and not really sure if my routine is the best it can be. any help would be much appriciated. looking forward on watching your tube vids on progress cheers mate


----------

